# Spotlighting law?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay so just wondering , if you have no weapon and you are just spotlighting to view wildlife, is it illegal or does it require a permit ?


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

No it is not illegal and no you don't need a permit.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dahlmer said:


> No it is not illegal and no you don't need a permit.


I was told by a police officer tonight that I did even without a weapon , I was pretty sure he was wrong on that unless county can require it, but I've seen DWR officers who say it's legal without a weapon. Why the hell do I need to pay a county $20 more to cast light on public ground on public wildlife without the intent to kill? What the hell can you do anymore without paying a fee for every little thing?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad there's not a fee for being an imbecile. This state would be rolling in dough and the boat ramp at Willard Bay would be free.-------SS


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

dahlmer is correct. we spotlight all the time from the cabin, virtually every night we are there and have been stopped by a CO on one occassion... lights and all. first thing the gentleman asked (and he and partner were very polite and professional) was - hey, spotlighting tonight, are you having fun and are you seeing anything. its lots of fun, isnt it? and - do you have a weapon on any kind in the vehicle with you? we talked a bit, he carefully explained that spotlighting was legal and fun but if you have a weapon, it is prima facie evidence of poaching and is fined as such. we assured him that we had no weapon and gave permission for a quick vehicle search which went very fast as we had a suburban with tons of kids. bota bing, bota boom, done and he said, continue on, have a nice evening.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

With a concealed firearms permit it allows you to have your weapon while spotlighting.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> dahlmer is correct. we spotlight all the time from the cabin, virtually every night we are there and have been stopped by a CO on one occassion... lights and all. first thing the gentleman asked (and he and partner were very polite and professional) was - hey, spotlighting tonight, are you having fun and are you seeing anything. its lots of fun, isnt it? and - do you have a weapon on any kind in the vehicle with you? we talked a bit, he carefully explained that spotlighting was legal and fun but if you have a weapon, it is prima facie evidence of poaching and is fined as such. we assured him that we had no weapon and gave permission for a quick vehicle search which went very fast as we had a suburban with tons of kids. bota bing, bota boom, done and he said, continue on, have a nice evening.


do you know if it is the same CCW?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

do not know the answer to a ccw and spotlighting... could be a grey area that needs some clarification.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the majority of spotlighting I do is through windows anyhow. I am pretty certain it is illegal:shock:


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like I'm not the only one who loves to sit at the Willard Bay boat ramp!!!!! HAHAHAHA !!!
--QUALITY ENTERTAINMENT!!!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> do not know the answer to a ccw and spotlighting... could be a grey area that needs some clarification.


What is a CCW? If your talking about a concealed carry weapons permit, then yes it is legal to spotlight with your weapon. In Utah it is a CFP, concealed firearms permit.

Your CFP just exempts you from the law.

*Spotlighting 
*_Utah Code §§§ 23-20-3, 76-10-504, 76-10-523 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-13 
_You may not use a spotlight, headlight or other artificial light to take or locate any protected wildlife (including big game) if you have any of the following weapons in your possession:


Rifle
Shotgun
Archery equipment
Muzzleloader
The use of a spotlight or other artificial light in any area where protected wildlife are generally found is prima facie evidence of attempting to locate protected wildlife. (Prima facie evidence means that if you're spotlighting, the burden of proof falls on you to prove that you were not attempting to locate protected wildlife.) 
The provisions of this section do not apply to the use of the headlights of a motor vehicle or other artificial light in a usual manner where there is no attempt or intent to locate protected wildlife. 
 *In addition, the above restrictions do not apply to concealed firearm permit holders, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed firearm to hunt or take wildlife. *


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd like to come over to your house and shine a big ass light into your living room, bedroom, or kitchen while you're watching tv, sleeping, or eating. Spotlighting for big game should be classified as harassment. If you want to spotlight something, go choot some coyotes at night while spotlighting calf and fawn killers.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

bowgy said:


> What is a CCW? If your talking about a concealed carry weapons permit, then yes it is legal to spotlight with your weapon. In Utah it is a CFP, concealed firearms permit.
> 
> Your CFP just exempts you from the law.
> 
> ...


CCW is a concealed carry weapon


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

klbzdad said:


> I'd like to come over to your house and shine a big ass light into your living room, bedroom, or kitchen while you're watching tv, sleeping, or eating. Spotlighting for big game should be classified as harassment. If you want to spotlight something, go choot some coyotes at night while spotlighting calf and fawn killers.


hmmm..........so if a guy is driving down the road, comes across a group of deer and turns to point towards the car at them and hits his high beams to get a better look..........is that any different? And you have never done it......


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> CCW is a concealed carry weapon


Ok, I went back and re-read the post, it makes sense to me now, talking about the weapon and not the permit.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

no worries Bowgy


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> hmmm..........so if a guy is driving down the road, comes across a group of deer and turns to point towards the car at them and hits his high beams to get a better look..........is that any different? And you have never done it......


I don't do it and I drive through a national monument where trophy animals proliferate but almost never leave. I might slow down if they cross the road, but I'm not swinging my vehicle across traffic lanes. I will use my spotlight in and around camp to see what's around but to go out and bother them, I just believe that is harassment and unnecessary.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

klbzdad said:


> I don't do it and I drive through a national monument where trophy animals proliferate but almost never leave. I might slow down if they cross the road, but I'm not swinging my vehicle across traffic lanes. I will use my spotlight in and around camp to see what's around but to go out and bother them, I just believe that is harassment and unnecessary.


who said anything about swinging across traffic lanes? Picture this..............old dirt road out in the sticks, see some deer on the side of the road at night out of the corner of your eye.....antlers...........lots of them....want to get a better look? No? Not you? Never done that?

You must be the ultimate conservationist.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

based on my experience i would say that the animals dont feel harrassed by the light any more than they would during the day if someone stopped to look. all of these are on or near the road and are likely acclimated to vehicle traffic. the vast majority stop, stare into the light then go back on eating. some slip into cover. virtually none run. been doing it for 50 some odd years now and cant recall a single animal that responded in a terrified way. most are just like cows... moooo. its yoooo. unperturbed. so, its just another one of those things... some like it, some think poorly of it and the animals just dont care. 
perhaps others may have different experience... and that is fine. for where we go, its fun, harmless and entertaining. plus it gets the kids off their dang electronics and out looking for critters.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> who said anything about swinging across traffic lanes? Picture this..............old dirt road out in the sticks, see some deer on the side of the road at night out of the corner of your eye.....antlers...........lots of them....want to get a better look? No? Not you? Never done that?
> 
> You must be the ultimate conservationist.


I don't do it. Didn't say I wouldn't be wildly curious to see a flash of antler in the headlights but I've watched how big game reacts to beings lit up by a spotlight and its not welcoming or an expression of curiosity. Its okay if you're looking to recover a wounded animal or if there is a need to herd animals off a roadway but do we really need to push big game animals even deeper into nocturnal mode? Just my personal belief that anything that intentionally intrudes on or impedes natural behavior of big game should be considered harassment and strongly discouraged.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yea like scouting, trail cams, hunting, hiking, flying overhead for headcounts, horseback riding, mountain biking, photography, ATV's, camping, fishing, radio collars, logging, mining, pollution, road traffic, mountaineering, any development...........whether intentional or not they impede and intrude.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well after calling 3 different worthless DWR field offices and getting no straight answer, then buying the spotlighting permit and the lady at the desk saying it's legal without a weapon, I don't think anyone at the DWR field offices, county office or sheriffs know the answer for sure. All laws I've read read with a weapon you need a permit no weapon no permit needed. I don't think the people enforcing the law fully know it half the time. Glad to see my license fees and taxes going to such wise people who don't know there job anymore than I do.


----------

